# FRENCH CUFFS WITH JEANS



## Mr. Lee (Apr 23, 2007)

When wearing a blazer or maybe a striped or black suit jacket with dark jeans and dressy shoes, is a French-cuffed shirt acceptable? A piece in Esquire recently said no cufflinks with jeans.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd agree. Sounds like a classic amjack move.

MrR


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I would say no cufflinks with jeans is a minimum standard. Personally, I don't wear them with anything more casual than a lounge/business suit (which Sator constantly reminds us is beachwear anyway).


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldn't wear french cuffs unless I was wearing a suit.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

I agree save the french cuffs for something other than jeans!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd wear french cuffs with dress trousers and a sport coat, but not with jeans.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear a blazer or sport coat with jeans and a dress shirt quite often, but this is strictly casual and I would never go so far as to wear French cuffs with this. For me this is a step too far for it to be casual/party/club wear. I would save the French cuffs for my suit.

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I wear a blazer or sport coat with jeans and a dress shirt quite often, but this is strictly casual and I would never go so far as to wear French cuffs with this. For me this is a step too far for it to be casual/party/club wear. I would save the French cuffs for my suit.
> 
> Cruiser


Same here...though I will wear FC shirts with a blazer and slacks.


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

It would have a "club-by" look to me kind of trendy. At a club with big, ostentatious cuff links it could work. Not my style though.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it looks nice sometimes. The french cuffs counter-balance the jeans for an inbetween appearance.

What you wear depends on who you will be around.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it depends on the shirt. On a regular dress shirt, nope. On a sport shirt with a wild and casual pattern that happens to have french cuffs, yep..


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I say yes

I think it screams the satire of today, how we place more emphasis on the upper part of body, and less on the lower part: pants, footwear etc.

The look is definately forward and should be worn accordingly. In my humble view, I know I could pull it off, and, have done so. Then again, not to sound cockie, but I could make a name tag look good. Hell, I can make carrying a grocery bag look good.

I do subscribe to the belief that the challenge is looking good while following the rules, however, I am still getting all there. I still can't resist doing stuff like this!


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

omairp said:


> I think it depends on the shirt. On a regular dress shirt, nope. On a sport shirt with a wild and casual pattern that happens to have french cuffs, yep..


I'd have to agree with this. Find a pattern. I have a burgundy shirt with dark red diamonds pattern FC that I wear with dark jeans. I'm also 18..


----------



## Mr. Clark (Apr 25, 2007)

Depending on the shirt, I say yes. I agree that it is the sort of club look. One may be better off with French knots.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Jeans and FC? Can we all say 'contrivance'?*

Jeans are casual, even if they're those precious dry cleaned only ones. French cuffs are dressy and formal. Mixing the 2 makes one look truly unknowledgeable...and frankly silly.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Then again, not to sound cockie, but I could make a name tag look good. Hell, I can make carrying a grocery bag look good.


lol you're kidding right

MrR


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. Lee said:


> A piece in Esquire recently said no cufflinks with jeans.


Even I would have to say that a French cuff shirt with no cufflinks is a bit out there.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

I will wear a spread collar blue French cuff shirt, with striped tie, bespoke check jacket, smart jeans and suede chukkas.

I can't see the problem. French cuffs are just a way of fastening the sleeve above the hand. If links look too dressy then use knots.


----------



## clothofgold (Feb 14, 2008)

An issue I've been wrestling with too, although as I don't wear jeans, FC with chinos has been my particular issue.

As a sort of compromise I've sometimes adopted the practice of wearing the cuffs, with cufflinks, as barrel cuffs. 

Anyone else on here do that?


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

rocco said:


> I will wear a spread collar blue French cuff shirt, with striped tie, bespoke check jacket, smart jeans and suede chukkas.
> 
> I can't see the problem. French cuffs are just a way of fastening the sleeve above the hand. If links look too dressy then use knots.


I second this. All the naysayers' working assumption appear to be that double cuffs are by default more formal than single cuffs with button closure. It is probably an American viewpoint. IMHO, the use of cufflinks, whether with double or single cuffs, is just a more traditional way of fastening one's cuffs; it was the way things were done before some clever person came up with the more practical button closure. Less practical but not necessary more formal, I think.


----------



## stuarts8 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr. Lee said:


> When wearing a blazer or maybe a striped or black suit jacket with dark jeans and dressy shoes, is a French-cuffed shirt acceptable? A piece in Esquire recently said no cufflinks with jeans.


I think it is perfectly acceptable to wear cufflinks with Jeans. i think it looks good and is stylish.

Cheers
Stuarts8


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Perhaps the jeans are the problem here, not the cufflinks?

*runs for cover*


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

as i write this, i am wearing dark blue jeans, light brown suede shoes, a blue gingham shirt with double cuffs, blue/white silk knots and a light brown corduroy blazer. i think it's quite stylish


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*French cuffs with jeans....*

are not stylish. They are abysmal, if you know what I mean.


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

dfloyd said:


> are not stylish. They are abysmal, if you know what I mean.


not cufflinks, but silk knots - they look just fine if chosen with care


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

You will notice the Yanks say no and the Euros say yes. I see FC with silk knots and jeans in the UK all the time...The Brits don't even call them French Cuff but Double Cuff. Here's how an American might screw it up and what Esquire was no doubt thinking.

A French Cuff shirt (probably w/a pocket) and swivel back cuff links purchased at Marshalls or Filenes for $25 or less. Starched jeans and dress shoes or cowboy boots with a Black blazer, horn buttons and no vent.

The Brits
Double Cuff Blue shirt sans pocket with dark blue knots, paddock boots or suede chukkas, surcingle belt from somewhere on Jermyn St and possibly a DB blazer with side vents. The blazer can be left at home if you're going to watch the Wasps play rugby at Twick.

If you wear the Brit look and your friends laugh at you...keep in mind they're Rubes and you keep them around for exactly this kind of amusement.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

On more than one occasion I have found myself on city streets in the early morning wearing my tuxedo shirt and links from the night before with a pair of jeans or other casual trousers. I was in no position to worry or even think about *THE RULES*, but I have never in my life received so much positive female attention. Under the circumstances I say, "To hell with the rules!"

Buzz


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Back in the days when designer anything was the norm and Jordache ruled I saw several ladies with designer jeans and white, highly starched FC shirts. This was a very smart look on them. Today I can see it could be a decent men's look if one pays attention to details like silk knots or novelty links to avoid any appearance of formality.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I French Cuff all my jeans. I love the look with white athletic socks and black Doc Martin's.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

As others have said, I think going with French cuffs and jeans is really a club look. I'm sure that some of the younger generation can pull off what they consider to be a hip look, but for me, wearing French cuffs with anything other than a suit looks inappropriate. Kind of like wearing flip flops with white tie, the mix of formal and informal is just wrong in my opinion. On the other hand, I'm sure that some of the younger members will say that wearing flip-flops with white tie would really be cool. I guess it just shows how different generations view things.


----------



## yoolykeme (Jul 31, 2006)

It is a club look. I know because I do it. Mind you, however, I don't do it with fitted FC shirts that are really supposed to be worn as suits. I wear some brands that make FC shirts that are cut to not be tucked in.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

yoolykeme said:


> It is a club look. I know because I do it. Mind you, however, I don't do it with fitted FC shirts that are really supposed to be worn as suits. I wear some brands that make FC shirts that are cut to not be tucked in.


An untucked FC shirt? Now I know I'm getting old! I guess flip flops and white tie really aren't far behind.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

A French cuff shirt is perfectly acceptable with jeans so long as:

1. It is tucked in.
2. It has a contrast collar and cuffs.
3. It has epaulettes.
4. The jeans are '80s ballhuggers.

This is known as the Full Rick.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Who even wears a long sleeved shirt and jeans without the sleeves rolled up?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> A French cuff shirts are perfectly acceptable with jeans so long as:
> 
> 1. It is tucked in.
> 2. It has a contrast collar and cuffs.
> ...


/thread


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> A French cuff shirts are perfectly acceptable with jeans so long as:
> 
> 1. It is tucked in.
> 2. It has a contrast collar and cuffs.
> ...


+1

4. The jeans are '80s ballhuggers worn sans belt.

Fixed


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course. Designer jeans, an untucked Bengal striped dress shirt with the FC unfolded and hanging down over the tips of my fingers. Classic evening wear! 

Just kidding ... :biggrin2:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> A French cuff shirt is perfectly acceptable with jeans so long as:
> 
> 1. It is tucked in.
> 2. It has a contrast collar and cuffs.
> ...


The "Full Rick"...

Maybe I will do that for Holloween...

Or maybe with velvet jeans...


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Orsini said:


> The "Full Rick"...
> 
> Maybe I will do that for Holloween...
> 
> Or maybe with velvet jeans...


This is only advisable if you have Magnum, T.C. and Higgins to go along with you.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Who even wears a long sleeved shirt and jeans without the sleeves rolled up?


I have,dark navy jeans (almost black ink colour), a long sleeve shirt that is obviously casual with two breast pockets. The shirt was deep red with blue chalk stripes and the cuffs were lined.

On a hot day I would turn back the cuffs (barrel cuffs) and I think it looked fine.

Mychael


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

tintin said:


> You will notice the Yanks say no and the Euros say yes.


I second the idea that this is more of a European look. From my limited experience overseas, I have definitely noticed that French or Double cuff shirts are much more common in the Euro zone than in the U.S. Recently I saw Jools Holland guesting on Top Gear, wearing jeans and a double cuff shirt under a sweater. It in no way looked contrived, just the opposite actually, nor did it look amjack.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

agnash said:


> I second the idea that this is more of a European look. From my limited experience overseas, I have definitely noticed that French or Double cuff shirts are much more common in the Euro zone than in the U.S.


This is certainly true.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Being from Miami you see everything and yes there are alot of people who wear french cuff dress shirts with jeans and a blazer, sometimes even with contrasting colars on the shirt. In my opinion I dont like that look at all or any type of dress shirt with jeans and a dress blazer. If you wear jeans weither dark or light wear casual dress shirts instead along with casual twill blazer. If you wear dress shirts then pair them with slacks, a suit and tie, or a nice dress blazer. Wear like with like. 

There is to much of this mix and match stuff going on and I think its funny to watch people wear it. To me it looks like the top half wanted to dress up and you lost control of your bottom half.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

If cords & chinos are acceptable with odd jackets it makes no sense that jeans are not... also, jeans are the only type of *blue *trouser/pants which can be worn successfully with an odd jacket. Good for variation.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

In the horsey set, one will frequently see folk in paddock boots, jeans, a nice shirt and tweed jacket or blazer. It's almost a uniform. Some guys wear double cuffs with this ensemble, some don't. 
I do about half the time.
Come to Keeneland next week. You'll see.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Did someone say Keeneland? What a beautiful place. I was lucky enough to visit once and had seats where coat and tie were required. A Sartorial clothes fest of amazing good taste and culture. And a lot of Maker's Mark and Marlboro lights being consumed. I loved everything about it.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Mr. Lee (Apr 23, 2007)

*Abysmal?*

Really, "abysmal?" Interesting and significant word choice. Reveals a litle more than you may wish to about yourself.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

rocco said:


> jeans are the only type of *blue *trouser/pants which can be worn successfully with an odd jacket.


???

You must be joking. Navy trousers look great with a huge variety of odd jackets.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Uh, I'm with Rocco on this. Something about Navy dress trousers with an Odd Jacket that just doesn't sit well with me. Actually, I wouldn't wear navy trousers with anything that wasn't a navy suit. Just me.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## AgentX (Mar 1, 2008)

I've done a sport coat and french cuff shirt with dark boot-cut jeans. Silk knots instead of cufflinks. And brown utilitarian roper boots. Looked great for the context. If you'd even consider wearing this sort of thing, asking whether it's proper or not is sort of beside the point. It's fashionable, casual wear--fully in the trendy realm and outside of traditional and/or formal.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

tintin said:


> Uh, I'm with Rocco on this. Something about Navy dress trousers with an Odd Jacket that just doesn't sit well with me. Actually, I wouldn't wear navy trousers with anything that wasn't a navy suit. Just me.


Hunh. Forgetting about the jackets for a moment, I think navy odd pants are one of the most versatile pants one can own.

When you're talking jackets, I'll readily admit that some jackets wont work well (which is proably true of any color trouser), but it's navy for goodness sake -- white shirt camel jacket, white shirt shirt grey tweed jacket -- these are classic looks...


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I understand...It's just a matter of personal taste. Most odd jackets I associate with Greens, Browns, Tans, Heather, etc. I always pair them with Cavalry Twills or a Tan/Olive trouser or wide wale cords or moleskins.

With a grey tweed I go with a light grey flannel and I don't own a Camel Hair jacket. Never have. Not sure why. Anyway, I know where you're coming from but it just doesn't do it for me. Thank God not all Trads dress the same.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

It breaks consistancy of formality and does not look very good... 

Any questions, see the signature block...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rocco said:


> jeans are the only type of *blue *trouser/pants which can be worn successfully with an odd jacket.


I have several jackets that look great with navy pants. One is a navy/grey herringbone tweed, one is a navy/grey houndstooth pattern, and I have a tan/blue check that pairs great with navy pants and a light blue shirt. The navy pants are a good alternative to the ubiquitous charcoal and grey pants and provides some variety.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Lee said:


> When wearing a blazer or maybe a striped or black suit jacket with dark jeans and dressy shoes, is a French-cuffed shirt acceptable? A piece in Esquire recently said no cufflinks with jeans.


Since this thread has been revived..hmmm.

No one noticed it was April Fool's Day when the OP posted and it was pretty much every thing (except black trousers) that could possibly set off the AAAC crowd? I mean, black suit jacket should have raised all the flags, the Esquire reference should have nailed it.

Maybe I'm just "inane", but seems like a sure bet to me.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

M6Classic said:


> On more than one occasion I have found myself on city streets in the early morning wearing my tuxedo shirt and links from the night before with a pair of jeans or other casual trousers. I was in no position to worry or even think about *THE RULES*, but I have never in my life received so much positive female attention. Under the circumstances I say, "To hell with the rules!"
> 
> Buzz


Wandering around the city in disheveled formal wear early in the morning inspires women's dreams.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Very timely to see this thread again. I saw a lady at church wearing jeans and a french cuff shirt with open collar and without links. She must have thought I was warped since I stared long enough to assess the total look. The bottom line is that she looked very hot although I had to resist the urge to tell her I had just the right cuff links if she needed some. 
On the other hand I decided that hot look only applies to the ladies. Some guys might pull it off but for most of us it could end up sending the wrong message...err... for a couple of you that may be the message you had in mind.
All in all I think some could do FC with jeans but the lack of links takes it too far into the cute range.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Country Irish said:


> ...I saw a lady at church wearing jeans and a french cuff shirt with open collar and without links...


I saw a lower-middle class fellow sporting this look on one of the daytime courtroom shows a few months ago. He looked like the north end of a B-36 flying south! He lost his "case", too...


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Double cuffs with denim sounds like very poor taste IMO.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it helps obviously with the right jeans and shoes, and if the shirt is not too blousy.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

tintin said:


> a DB blazer with side vents.


Yep, DB blazer and jeans....solid recommendation there. ic12337:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

&Son said:


> +1
> 
> 4. The jeans are '80s ballhuggers worn sans belt.
> 
> Fixed


5. More than one button, preferably 2, unbuttoned.

Great pic and post!


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> No one noticed it was April Fool's Day when the OP posted and it was pretty much every thing (except black trousers) that could possibly set off the AAAC crowd? I mean, black suit jacket should have raised all the flags, the Esquire reference should have nailed it.


I thought the same thing when i read it, but didn't notice date. I figured it was a trolling question.


----------



## jfancher (Jan 18, 2004)

I live in Scottsdale Arizona and I see quite a few very wealthy business men conducting meetings wearing jeans with french cuffs. Because of the weather in Arizona people just seem to be much more relaxed in their dress. And of course in the middle of the summer it is quite uncommon to see men wearing ties. (I of course still wear my ties-just no jacket)


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

French cuffs with denim must be one of those self-contradictory philosophical fashion statements that only the super-fashionable of this world dare attempt. :icon_pale:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've seen French cuff shirts (mostly from Italian manufacturers) in hip clotihing botiques in my neighborhood, and I assume that the younger fellows purchasing these items aren't wearing them with suits.

These shirts often have very bold colors and patterns and are sized like sport shirts ("S", "M", "L", "XL").


----------



## CharlesAlexander (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting question, I think it depends on the shirt. I usually say no, but I have this casual light pink dress shirt with french cuffs. I wear it with a pair of small, low key music note cufflinks and jeans. 

It looks really nice.


----------



## DKCA (Apr 22, 2008)

I think if you're wearing a nice pair of slim jeans, along with nice shoes, french cuffs can be a pretty cool look. Of course, the shirt would have to be appropriately stylish, as well. It can be pulled off if you've got the right amount of brashness.

I'd hate to think that style has to be limited by set rules. Taste is a different issue, but just because a magazine says it doesn't favor a certain look, doesn't mean it can't work for anyone else. That's absurd. Everyone has his own style. That's what makes fashion interesting.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jfancher said:


> I live in Scottsdale Arizona and I see quite a few very wealthy business men conducting meetings wearing jeans with french cuffs. Because of the weather in Arizona people just seem to be much more relaxed in their dress. And of course in the middle of the summer it is quite uncommon to see men wearing ties. (I of course still wear my ties-just no jacket)


I live in Arizona too. Jeans are one of the hotter things to wear in the summer, in terms of long pants. If being cool was the aim, they would be wearing a nice pair of tropical weight wool trousers like I do.

I mix with the upper echelon of business people here. Not a one in jeans and FC, any time of the year. I do admit to tropical weight odd trousers, FC, and tie sans jacket...sometimes even sans tie, in our summers. Monsoon season is just too hard to wear a tie IMO.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr. Pipps said:


> French cuffs with denim must be one of those self-contradictory philosophical fashion statements that only the super-fashionable of this world dare attempt. :icon_pale:


Mr Pipps

I am sure you know yourself this is nonsense; double-cuffed shirts with denims is essentially the uniform of both the youger Sloane set and the - somewhat overlapping - Eurotrash set in London, both not exactly known for being super-fashionable in the strict sense.

dE


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that it's a great look IF it's paired with a dark blue or black sports coat (microsuede or real suede?) and the cufflinks are not too elegant. Aim for something silverish and that should set it off nicely.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Des Esseintes said:


> Mr Pipps
> 
> I am sure you know yourself this is nonsense; double-cuffed shirts with denims is essentially the uniform of both the youger Sloane set and the - somewhat overlapping - Eurotrash set in London, both not exactly known for being super-fashionable in the strict sense.
> 
> dE


Well corrected! :teacha:

Thank you :icon_smile:


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

Amjack move.


----------



## yoolykeme (Jul 31, 2006)

okay, check this out:


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Well corrected! :teacha:
> 
> Thank you :icon_smile:


My pleasure


----------



## dplenty99 (Mar 12, 2005)

I dont understand the look. For me it is just as irritating as pinstripe odd trousers. They always look like goofs, to the trained eye.
Michael


----------



## rodngun762 (Apr 5, 2008)

I gave this look a try for the first time Friday night.... dark denim with a red & white fine striped contrasting collar shirt(open neck) with silk knots. A navy blazer finished the look IMO. Perhaps not traditional, but I felt comfortable wearing it. I talked to a brooks brother's tailor about this, and he felt that a shirt with french cuffs and even a contrasting collar could look good untucked with jeans. :aportnoy: It's how you wear it, and I think being younger helps.


----------

